# Black flexible pvc



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

No idea what to call it but I know it is there. It is black, it is black, pvc like, but flexible.

As part of an overhaul need to extend my pipe. Need like 3' what is the best way to go about this?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> No idea what to call it but I know it is there. It is black, it is black, pvc like, but flexible.
> 
> As part of an overhaul need to extend my pipe. Need like 3' what is the best way to go about this?


Poly pipe? Extend using a coupling insert?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

raymond said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what to call it but I know it is there. It is black, it is black, pvc like, but flexible.
> ...


Is it purchasable in shorter lengths? I guess what I'm looking for is not 50' of the stuff.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I suppose just extend with pvc. https://youtu.be/Ffq66Mn3-6k

If the whole run is a straight line, is the anything wrong with riping out the poly and going all pvc.

I guess what is more cost effective.

Patching poly and adding my new t splits as I move things around or rip and replace the whole thing with poly or pvc.

Cost effectiveness also includes the time for patching vs digging and replacing.


----------

